# Smith and Wesson M&P 9c



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been shopping around for an all around good first pistol, for home defense, the range, and future CCW. I have been pricing and looking at a few guns. The Glock 19, Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm sc, and of course the S&W M&P 9c. Around here it seems near impossible to find a place to rent guns that's not at least a 5 hour drive away. If I end up having to buy a gun without shooting it first, I would like to obtain as much knowledge as possible. I have been able to hold and handle these guns and the M&P 9c stood out, has anybody had good or bad experiences with this gun? I have not seen many reviews on it except a few videos on YouTube. Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there Areel-

I don't own a Compact version, but I do own the M&P9 full-size. To date it has about 1000 rounds through it. It's been very accurate and reliable, no failures of any sort. If it's any indication, the Compact should be a great gun as well. Best of luck!


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

Anybody!? Any input on this gun? Thank you!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I will go so far as to reply on this and another you mentioned. The G19
MP9c. I bought mine (barely) used. at first i liked it, but mine was the MA trigger (12lb pull). couldnot shoot it well. and yes i CAN shooot small semi autos well. I had mine up for sale. Now this after buying (and LOVING a use MP9 FS). Finally i put the Apex DCAEK in the 9c, WHOLE new gun. i dont think it wouold have needed (yes needed) this if it were not the MA compliant trigger. Now, the trigger and a grip wrap, it is one of my regular carry pistols. I shoot it regularly at my local (or any i attend) IDPA matches. I also shoot the MP9fs at these matches, and during the cooler months often carry that as i find the longer barrel more comfortable while IWB carrying. It hits my hip in a different spot and doesnt tweak a nerve like the 9c does sometimes.
What was i using when i decided (and later recinded) to sell the 9c? a Glock 19 3rd gen RTF2. NO other Glock locked in my hand like this finish does. I find i shoot very well with both the M&Ps and the G19. Both have been utterly reliable FOR ME. Not than anything mechanical cant break, but that is my experience. Given my choice, if i had to choose ONE of the two, i could not tell you which i would choose. I like the slightly longer grip of the Glock better, it is closer in length to my beloved 1911 Officer's model. But i find the M&Pc Mags easier to carry. especially as my mags are also concealed (in a Leatherman Nylon pouch) when i carry. The shorter mags, that in a non restricted state would hold 12, dont hold enough less foe me to worry about that. Here where i can only purchase 10 round mags, well i obviously like the 9c size mags better. BUT i also shoot DA revolvers a lot, and find that the G19 Grip anle is exactly the same as how i hold my hand while shooting them. Just the g 19 is SLIGHTLY bigger in the grip and when carrying under a tshirt, i like the slightly smaller m&p.. sometimes.

So how is that for too much info? i like both platforms about equally. Both have been great. I do find some glock parts easier (and often less expensive) to get, as they have been around longer. But that is a minor part for me.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the M&Pc. It has the apex kit it in, and it is a great gun. I traded my sig 239 for it, and I have no regrets. If money were no object, I would have kept the sig too.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had one. I was impressed with the reliablility and accuracy, as well as the fit of the pistol. I traded it away because it did not have a safety. Otherwise I prefered it to any Glock I had owned or shot. I thin you cannot do better than the M&P 9c overall. unless you are willing to consider a Browning Hi Power.


----------

